# Billing and Coding Manager Needed for Large Practice in Dallas



## JAMIELYNCH (Sep 1, 2009)

Please email resumes to Jamie.Lynch@FTGUMedical.com 

Billing and Coding Manager for Large Practice in Dallas Texas  

Description / Qualifications: 
The manager is responsible for ensuring timely, accurate and compliant charge entry, collections and billing on-going projects through appropriate direction, training and supervision of the Billing staff. This position provides daily, weekly and monthly reports to COO as requested.


ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES (include but not limited to):
1. Provide training and on-going education for all staff members as well as annual reviews, and performance monitoring. Reviews are to be completed within the month they are due. Training must be department wide, scheduled and documented.
2. Develop and monitor compliance with policies and procedures for billing and demographics departments. Procedures are to be updated at least annually but must be updated whenever a significant change to a process occurs.
3. Monitor productivity of staff members and report monthly. All staff is to be aware of the standards of performance expectations. Reports are to be maintained with daily, weekly, monthly and YTD data. This data is to be at least 50% of the employee review process.
4. Monitor turnaround time for charge process (from receipt through charge posting) and reported per policy.
5. Maintain accurate daily balance of Accounts Receivable in each database.
6. Monitor concurrency on a daily basis.
7. Ensure that all fees are current and that all quotes reflect the current fee schedule requirements by procedure, including flat fees.
8. Ensure the daily electronic billing process is maintained accurately. Conduct audits of billed accounts at least monthly.
9. Oversee corrections to electronic claims reports.
10. Provide education and in-service to new providers and on-going coding support to all providers, 
11. Audit billing work (including CPT, ICD-9, ASA, HCPCS codes).
12. Review audits of demographic work for accuracy of data entry and provide feedback to staff in a timely and constructive manner, 
13. Develop communication plans for all coding and billing compliance updates, as well as payer regulations and guidelines that affect provider practices and billing staff procedures.
14. Maintains strictest confidentiality.
15. Performs other duties as assigned.

REPORTING TO THIS POSITION: All billing department  


JOB REQUIREMENTS (Knowledge, Skills and Abilities):
• Excellent Verbal and Written skills 
• Ability to prioritize work
• In-depth knowledge of CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS coding 
• In-depth knowledge of Medicare, Medicaid, Workers Compensation guidelines and billing standards
• In-depth knowledge of patient accounting systems and the ability to adapt prior knowledge to current software
• In-depth knowledge of financial class setup and payer setup
• Ability to work effectively with staff, physicians, and external customers 
• Must have strong keyboard skills with knowledge of Microsoft Word, Excel and PowerPoint
• Must have a pleasant disposition and high tolerance level for diverse views and opinions
• Ability to work independently with minimal supervision
• Ability to motivate diverse personalities within the department
• Membership and active participation in professional organizations


EDUCATION/TRAINING/EXPERIENCE:
• Bachelor's degree in a business or health related field. Will consider a combination of education and work experience equivalent.
• Professional Coding Certification (i.e. CPC, CMC or CCSP) required. 
• Three to five year's prior supervisory experience preferred.


PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS: 
• Requires prolonged sitting, some bending, stooping and stretching
• Must possess sufficient eye-hand coordination/manual dexterity to operate a keyboard, photocopier, telephone, calculator and other office equipment
• Required normal range of hearing and eyesight to record, prepare, and communicate appropriate reports and evaluations. 
• Requires lifting papers and boxes up to 15 pounds occasionally
• Requires dexterity to type 40-50 wpm.


WORKING CONDITIONS (environment and safety):
• Work performed in office environment
• Involves frequent contact with professional staff and managed care organizations
• Work may be stressful at times
• Interaction with others is frequent and often disruptive


----------

